# Nach Portage Update kompiliert emerge NICHTS mehr

## Inte

Ich habe versucht via ssh auf einem entfernten Rechner ein portage-Update (2.0.50-r8 -> 2.0.50-r9) zu machen.

Danach wollte ich ein Systemupdate durchführen:

```
# emerge -uD world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 66) sys-devel/m4-1.4.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) m4-1.4.1.tar.gz
```

Danach lande ich wieder auf der Konsole  :Mad: 

tail /var/log/emerge.log:

```
1089646830: Started emerge on: Jul 12, 2004 17:40:30

1089646831:  *** emerge --update --deep world

1089646847:  >>> emerge (1 of 66) sys-devel/m4-1.4.1 to /

1089646847:  === (1 of 66) Cleaning (sys-devel/m4-1.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.1.ebuild)

1089646849:  === (1 of 66) Compiling/Merging (sys-devel/m4-1.4.1::/usr/portage/sys-devel/m4/m4-1.4.1.ebuild)

1089646851:  *** terminating.
```

Die Suchfunktion (-s) bzw. die Verbose-Flags (-pv) funktionieren einwandfrei, aber ein Downgrade auf 2.0.50-r8 bzw. Upgrade auf 2.0.50-r9 nicht.

Wenn ich die Sandbox abschalte (FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge =portage-2.0.50-r{8,9}) lassen sich beide Versionen mit Fehlern kompilieren.

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r9 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) portage-2.0.50-r9.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.0.50-r9.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.50-r9/work

>>> Source unpacked.

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:508: Warning: size (4) out of range, ignored

{standard input}:508: Warning: rest of line ignored; first ignored character is `,'

...

...

...

/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.50-r9/temp/ccnygLfU.o(.text+0x31): In function `writefile':

: undefined reference to `mybuf'

/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.50-r9/temp/ccnygLfU.o(.text+0x42): In function `writefile':

: undefined reference to `mybuf'

/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.50-r9/temp/ccnygLfU.o(.text+0x90): In function `writefileto':

: undefined reference to `mybuf'

/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.50-r9/temp/ccnygLfU.o(.text+0xa8): In function `writefileto':

: undefined reference to `mybuf'

/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.0.50-r9/temp/ccnygLfU.o(.text+0x102): In function `main':

: undefined reference to `mybuf'

...

...

...
```

Trotz der vielen Fehlermeldungen scheint Portage zu funktionieren, bis auf die Tatsache, daß es keine Pakete mehr installiert.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ein emerge sync hat auch nichts gebracht.

Hoffende Grüße, Inte.PS.: Hier zwei ähnliche Fehlerbeschreibungen aus den englischen Foren:emerge doesn't build packagesportage does nothing and quits

----------

## Marlo

Äh, ...50-r9 ??

-schnipp-

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo portage # ls -l
> 
> insgesamt 129
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   897 25. Jun 00:37 ChangeLog
> ...

 

-schnapp-

is bei mir nicht drinn. Rätsel...rätsel..

EDIT:

Der erste Zitatethread ist vom 22. April

der zweite 1 1/2 Monate früher, vom 2. März

mein Portageauszug ist von heute...

grübel...rätsel..

Inte, ich hoffe für dich du hast ein backup ..?

----------

## makukasutota

Ähm... Auf packages.gentoo.org ist es aufgeführt:

http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-apps;name=portage

----------

## Marlo

jo , hab grad ein emerge sync gemacht.

```
gentoo portage # ls -l

insgesamt 53

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   897 25. Jun 00:37 ChangeLog

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   480 12. Jul 20:05 files

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  1018 10. Jul 19:05 Manifest

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   165  6. Dez 2003  metadata.xml

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 11531 25. Jun 00:37 portage-2.0.50-r8.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 11531 10. Jul 18:37 portage-2.0.50-r9.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 14118 10. Jul 06:40 portage-2.0.51_pre13.ebuild

gentoo portage #
```

jetzt is er da.

----------

## Sas

Hmm wenn gar nichts mehr hilft, könntest du immernoch portage von einem stage3-Archiv nutzen. Aber das wäre dann natürlich die Holzhammer-Methode...

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, in einem der von dir genannten Threads, wurde ja ein ähnlicher Link gepostet: http://dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/portage_rescue/portage-rescue-2.0.50-r1-x86.tbz2

Hast du mal versucht, ob du mehr Infos bekommst, wenn du "emerge -uDv world" ausführst?

----------

## Marlo

 :Very Happy:  --nu isses wech --  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Marlo

hi inte,

ich habe mal gerade eine meiner "Sicherungen" für dich geopfert. Neben MS und FreeBSD habe ich 3 mal Gentoo am laufen;  Kind, Eltern, Großeltern oder so. Jedenfalls 3 mal mit jeweils eigenen Sicherungen der /boot. Na und auf einer habe ich grad sync gemacht, danach env-update und 

--schnipp--

```

gentoo portage # emerge -uD world

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 70) dev-python/python-docs-2.3.3 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) html-2.3.3.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking html-2.3.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/python-docs-2.3.3/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Install python-docs-2.3.3 into /var/tmp/portage/python-docs-2.3.3/image/ category dev-python

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/python-docs-2.3.3/image/

./

./etc/

./etc/env.d/

./etc/env.d/50python-docs

./usr/

./usr/share/

./usr/share/doc/

./usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.3.3/

./usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.3.3/html/

./usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.3.3/html/Python-Docs-2.3.3/

./usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.3.3/html/Python-Docs-2.3.3/api/

./usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.3.3/html/Python-Docs-2.3.3/api/method-objects.html

```

--schnapp--

usw. Der Rechner legt los und will die 70 Pakete mergen.

Hilft dir nicht weiter, schade. Aber einen Versuch war es wert.

Zur Info:

```
gentoo portage # emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.7)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.7 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1700MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

```

Ergebnis: Fehler ist hier nicht reproduzierbar.

Gruß

Ma

EDIT

 *Quote:*   

>  ...via ssh auf einem entfernten Rechner ein... 

 

Dann liegt der Fehler eher hier ?

----------

## Inte

Erstmal danke für die Infos und aufopfernden Versuche  :Wink: @Sas:

Die Holzhammer-Methode ist mein letzter Rettungsanker.  :Sad: 

Das Rescue-Portage von Carparski ( http://dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/portage_rescue/ ) funktioniert erstmal, ohne meine World-Datei zu zerschießen.  :Cool: 

Ein "emerge -uDv world" erzeugt auf nicht mehr Ausgaben.@Marlboro:

Danke für die Versuche.

Ich glaube nicht, daß ssh der Übeltäter ist. Ein Systemupdate mach ich immer in einer Screen-Konsole und deattach diese.

emerge info posten! Hab ich glatt vergessen! thx

Kannst Du vielleicht aus Deinem Doppelpost den Text entfernen?

```
# emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r9 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.2.3, glibc-2.3.2-r1, 2.4.22_pre2-gss)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.4.22_pre2-gss i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.8p1

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="apm arts avi berkdb crypt cups encode foomaticdb gdbm gtk2 imlib kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mpeg ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl python qt quicktime readline sdl slang spell ssl svga tcpd x86 xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

 :Arrow:  Hier noch mal meine Schritte um Portage wiederherzustellen (/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE):

```
cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/

wget http://dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/portage_rescue/portage-rescue-2.0.50-r1-x86.tbz2

tar xjpUvf portage-rescue-2.0.50-r1-x86.tbz2 -C /

export FEATURES="-sandbox"

emerge sync

emerge portage

emerge metadata

unset FEATURES
```

Das Rescue-Paket von Portage funktioniert. *freu*

Die neu installierte Version hat die gleichen Compiler-Warnings wie das ursprüngliche Update und macht nichts außer Pakete downloaden!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Irgendwas ist faul!

----------

## tacki

hast du vielleicht irgendwelche rechte-probleme in /var/tmp ?

oder sonst irgendwelche rechteprobleme? sind es immer die gleichen fehler? vielleicht spinnt autoconf?

----------

## Inte

SUPER!  :Evil or Very Mad:  Jetzt hab ich meinen eigenen Beitrag editiert, anstatt mich zu zitieren, und die Hälfte gelöscht! *§&!%"§#* - Ist wohl irgendwie nicht meine Woche.  :Sad: 

Ich versuch mal das Geschriebene zu rekonstruieren:

 *tacki wrote:*   

> hast du vielleicht irgendwelche rechte-probleme in /var/tmp ?
> 
> oder sonst irgendwelche rechteprobleme? sind es immer die gleichen fehler? vielleicht spinnt autoconf?

 

Als root dürfte ich doch keine Probleme mit den Rechten bekommen.  :Wink:  Oder?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gibt 's einen Weg rauszubekommen ob autoconf spinnt, bzw. wie kommst Du auf die Idee?

Die Compiler-Warnings sind immer identisch. Zumindest bei den jeweiligen Paketen. Ich mach jetzt erstmal ein glibc- und gcc-Update. Vielleicht liegt 's an den alten Versionen.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> gcc-Update (3.2.3-r1 -> 3.3.3-r6). Vielleicht liegt 's an meinen alten Versionen.

 Die Vermutung war gar nicht so verkehrt. Mein gcc scheint was abbekommen zu haben.  :Neutral: 

Beim glibc Kompilieren erhalte ich exact die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie jaeger_m im Beitrag Can't emerge...

In dem Thread wird auf Bugzilla Bug 50542 - dev-lang/perl-5.8.4 fails to compile verwiesen. Hoffentlich fruchtet das Zurücksetzen der CFLAGS von -Os auf -O1. Falls nicht, wird das hier noch richtig eklig.  :Confused: 

----------

## Inte

Ich hab 's gewußt  :Crying or Very sad: 

```
/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xd932): In function `__libc_memalign':

: warning: undefined reference to `alloc_ptr'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xd93b): In function `__libc_memalign':

: warning: undefined reference to `alloc_end'

[...]

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xd9e9): In function `free':

: warning: undefined reference to `alloc_last_block'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xda00): In function `free':

: warning: undefined reference to `alloc_ptr'

[...]

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xda43): In function `realloc':

: warning: undefined reference to `alloc_last_block'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xda4b): In function `realloc':

: warning: undefined reference to `alloc_ptr'

[...]

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xe504): In function `profil_counter':

: warning: undefined reference to `pc_offset'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xe515): In function `profil_counter':

: warning: undefined reference to `pc_scale'

[...]

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xe567): In function `profil':

: warning: undefined reference to `samples'

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/librtld.os(.text+0xe6e1): In function `profil':

: warning: undefined reference to `oact.0'

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/ld.so: hidden symbol `_dl_skip_args' isn't defined

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/buildhere/elf/ld.so] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2/elf'

make[1]: *** [elf/subdir_lib] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.3.20040420/work/glibc-2.3.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 579, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

----------

## Earthwings

Das sieht ähnlich aus: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52767

----------

## Inte

Hier ist der passende Thread dazu (brauch ich als Gedankenstütze  :Wink: ): emerge downloads but refuses to install any package

Leider steht das System 400km weit weg, sonst würde ich es schnell neu aufsetzen. Außerdem ist es ein wenig riskant - so ganz ohne Rescue-Funktion - das Ganze via ssh zu versuchen.  :Neutral: 

Danke nochmal an alle die versucht haben mir zu helfen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Earthwings

Schau mal dort

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=198264&highlight=

Vielleicht liegts tatsächlich an der neuen Portage Version und ein diff über beide Versionen verrät mehr.

----------

## toskala

naja, also es gibt hier einen thread https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=180913 trifft zwar nicht genau, aber da kommt ein D auch drin vor, ich hatte letztens so nen fall, da half nur noch neu aufsetzen, seither lässt der herr auch da die pfoten von  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Schau mal dort https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=198264

 Das war der Hinweis den ich gebraucht habe! *freu* *rumtanz* *glücklichbin*

Vor dem Portage Update wurden die binutils (scheinbar nicht richtig) aktualisiert.

Hab auf 'nem anderen Rechner die binutils gepackt (quickpkg binutils) und per sftp rübergeschoben. Danach habe ich noch ausprobiert, ob das Rescue-Portage ein "Sich-Selbst"-Aktualisieren verträgt und über Nacht gcc kompiliert. -> Es scheint wieder zu laufen  :Very Happy: 

earthwings - Du und Deine Hartnäckigkeit! Einfach Weltklasse.

----------

